# Help? CAN.DO Pocket Army HMMWV models



## HMMWV (Feb 6, 2004)

I am trying to get information about the CAN.DO Pocket Army 1:72 HMMWV models that are selling on ℮ВaУ for outrageous prices.

The sellers state that these models are exclusive to AFFES stores. (What are AFFES stores?)
I have seen pictures of "Series 1" & "Series 2" cards. (How many series _have been/will be_ made? How many HMMWV models per series?)
The sellers respond that these are die-cast - I thought the CAN.DO Pocket Army were all plastic models. (Which is true?)
pic from ℮ВaУ:


----------



## Atencio (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe he meant AAFES Stores?
http://www.aafes.com/ ( Army Airforce Exchange Service )

I have a couple of 1/72 scale Dragon Armor Line Tanks and they are a combination of metal and plastic, very heavy in weight. Prehaps the Can.do stuff is similar in design. I have seen those packages somewhere else, unless my memory is fooling me. Wish I could remember where.


----------

